# Maverick - Trousseau iCloud



## cferland (23 Octobre 2013)

Où est le trousseau iCloud? est-il disponible dans cette version? je ne le trouve pas!!!


----------



## sphillips (23 Octobre 2013)

Oui, il est disponible, mais non activé par défaut.
Il faut aller dans les préférences iCloud, et cocher Trousseau d'accès. 

Alors j'ai testé en m'inscrivant sur un nouveau forum, et effectivement ça marche très bien. Par contre, pour tous les sites où je suis déjà inscrit avec login et mdp, si je demande à changer le mot de passe, iCloud ne propose rien du tout...

Une idée pour que ça marche aussi sur les sites où on est déjà inscrit ?


----------



## cferland (23 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part je vais passer à 1password. Je trouve que c'est plus évident l'ajout de mot de passe. Plus facile à gérer!


----------



## Splafi (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai donc activé ce fameux trousseau iCloud sur mon mac , Ipad V2 et Iphone 5S. 
Et bien rien ne fonctionne il ne mémorise rien ou alors oui comme sur le site zalando il mémorise mais j' y retourne pour me liguer, bas rien  il ne remplis pas les champs. 

Idem pour le forum Macg je rentre mes identifiant et iCloud ne sauvegarde rien !!!!! 

Alors comment fonctionne ce système. 

De plus quand je navigue sur mon ipad rien ne met proposé non plus sur le site zalando alors que le MP et bien enregistré dans les trousseau.

Édit : ça fonctionne désolé sauf pour zalando ^^ mais pas grave.


----------



## s00shi (24 Octobre 2013)

y-a-t-il moyen de visualiser les logins qque part ou le trousseau ne prend pas en charge cette fonctionnalité ?


----------



## Splafi (24 Octobre 2013)

s00shi a dit:


> y-a-t-il moyen de visualiser les logins qque part ou le trousseau ne prend pas en charge cette fonctionnalité ?



Oui c'est tout a fait possible dans les préférence de safari

Ou alors directement dans ton trousseau d'accès onglet iCloud.


----------



## s00shi (25 Octobre 2013)

Splafi a dit:


> Oui c'est tout a fait possible dans les préférence de safari
> 
> Ou alors directement dans ton trousseau d'accès onglet iCloud.


  Merci! j'irais voir ca ce soir, dans ces conditions cette fonctionnalité m'intéresse


----------



## Antiphon (25 Octobre 2013)

Pour ma part, je suis assez déçu de ce Trousseau, parce que j'avais cru comprendre qu'il s'agissait de conserver et synchroniser tous ses mots de passe, pas seulement ceux du Web. Je croyais qu'il serait possible de créer des fiches et de les consulter, comme iVault et 1Password. Apparemment non


----------

